# starting 30 day shred on Monday, anyone want to be my buddy



## choc

Right i am starting it on Monday and was hoping someone out there might be starting it that day too so we can keep each other on track? 

I plan to do it 4 times a week not everyday.

Before Monday i will post my current weight and all my measurements. Then i will measure again after a couple of weeks maybe.

Anyone with me?


----------



## lauralou25

I will join you hun if my dvd comes by then......... :)


----------



## caz_hills

Hi hun, we have a thread going as well which you might find helpful - called the 90 day transformation group. There are lots of ladies on there who are at various stages of the programme - you're more than welcome to join us too! x


----------



## choc

lauralou25 said:


> I will join you hun if my dvd comes by then......... :)

Brilliant, let me know!

Thanks caz I'll check it out!


----------



## Laura--x

ill join u hun :) i started it a few weeks ago but gave up but determined to start again!! x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'll join you  I started it a while back but stopped after a week lol. Be interesting to start again, are you dieting aswell? xx


----------



## Laura--x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I'll join you  I started it a while back but stopped after a week lol. Be interesting to start again, are you dieting aswell? xx

i stopped after 4 days! i was so determined to keep going aswell lol. I cant exactly diet because im too much of a fussy eater but trying to cut out all the junk xx


----------



## choc

Brilliant we've got a little gang going! Im planning on doing it Monday, Tuesday and Thursday, Friday every week. Not everyday. I am sort if dieting, i count my calories on myfitnesspal.
I think i will post my measurements tomorrow, but my stomach measurements change throughout the day so not sure how that will work! 

Im scared for Monday!


----------



## Laura--x

Tomorrows the day! What time you planning on doing it?? im going to weigh myself in the morning then ill probably do it around mid afternoon!Im planning on trying to do it monday-friday if possible!xx


----------



## choc

Im doing it after work, about half 6. God knows how I'll manage to cook dinner afterwards, i read it took someone half a day to recover! 
I don't think Im gonna weigh myself for a couple of weeks. I am gonna measure myself tonight though!
Good luck if you are starting it before me! Don't post anything too scary til after I've done it or you will put me off!!


----------



## Laura--x

Good luck lol, ive had boiled eggs on toast for breakie this morning! really havnt had an appetite for the past few days but im definately not complaining! In a really lazy mood today but definately going to do it later, when i first started i had proper jelly legs for the rest of the day and the day after i was aching like hell! But it feels good because you know you've worked yourself!! It definately does get easier! Good luck tonight :) xx


----------



## Laura--x

Just finished mine :) it was tough!! Feel soo good after its done though! My muscles are all jelly like again lol, kinda dreading waking up tomorrow!! Are you mainly wanting to loose weight or tone up?? Im desperate to loose a stone but im at a healthy weight so its not majorly needed, toning up is definately needed!!


----------



## choc

Well done! Doing mine in an hour.
I am a bit like you; would like to lose bit more but am at the healthiest weight i have been since teenager. I still have a belly though so that is my main aim. Its not really about the scales anymore just need to get rid of jelly belly!


----------



## choc

Hope I'll be able to cook dinner afterwards!


----------



## Laura--x

good luck :) you'll be fine i just felt a bit weak after lol. Im scale watching like mad but i know i shouldnt, im 9st 3 atm and want to get to get back to 8st 3 but my main aim is to just sort my belly out! i had a healthy dinner too woo!!


----------



## choc

Sounds like we have the same aims! Well done on the healthy eating today. I had a cupcake! How tall are you?


----------



## choc

Done it! I feel sick! I am hungry though so that doesn't help. At one point i felt really sick. glad I've done it though, bring on tomorrow!


----------



## Laura--x

I had 2 jaffa cakes :(. im just under 5'4, so towards the end of the healthy range but still in it lol! Well done on doing it :) how u feeling now? We'll both wake up in agony tomorrow lol x


----------



## choc

Feel fine now I've had my dinner! Its working out when Im hungry that makes me feel bad but i have no other time to do it.
Im 5ft 9 and weigh 9 stone 8/9.
Yeah we'll be in agony! Well done us though, it was like labour, I've forgotten how bad it was already!!


----------



## Laura--x

wow you sound perfect already!! lol yeah it definately is, then we'll be reminded all over again tomorrow!


----------



## CRWx

Can I join you two?

I started & then fell off the band wagon :haha:

I think the other thread moved a bit quick, nobody really spoke to little old me :lol: oh well!

I weigh loads more than both of you but I'd still like to join :D if you'll have me!

xxx


----------



## choc

Hardly perfect, that's why i am going to stop paying attention to the scales. Cos they look ok but i have A LOT of weight on my stomach.


----------



## choc

Welcome CRW! We posted at the same time! You are more than welcome to share the pain. When are you going to do day 1?


----------



## Laura--x

yeah i know what you mean thats like me even at my lowest weight i had a podgy belly! 

welcome CRW :) x


----------



## CRWx

I'm going to start Monday :thumbup:

I'm aiming to do it everyday & a 30 min walk- I'm sick of my weight :haha:

I'm Char :wave:

xxx


----------



## choc

Sounds good Char!
I am Gemma!


----------



## CRWx

Hiya Gemma!

I feel like a fraud- I haven't even got kids & I'm bigger than you both :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Laura--x

Hey im Laura :) (like you didnt already know :lol: )

How much you looking on losing hun? x


----------



## CRWx

Hey Laura!

I do warn you, I talk A LOT :lol:

Overall I'd like to lose 4 & a half stone.. But that's overall hehe. I'd like to lose a stone at a time, take each pound as it goes! How about you? xxx


----------



## choc

Im off now, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Laura--x

I dont ache as much as i thought i would today!! I can still feel it though. Bring on day 2!


----------



## Laura--x

Done day 2!! It was hard and i really couldnt be arsed LOL but soldiered through it! Had fish fingers chips and spaghetti for dinner with Maisie lol, not the healthiest but i cant go too sily otherwise ill give up! Just mainly cutting out the junk food and cutting down on meal portions!

Hope you girls are ok :D x


----------



## CRWx

Well done hun! I can't wait til Monday to start- it'll probably be different come monday though 

:rofl:

xxx


----------



## Laura--x

CRWx said:


> Well done hun! I can't wait til Monday to start- it'll probably be different come monday though
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xxx

i was raring to go on the first day tbh, it soon wears off though :lol:

Good luck for monday hun :) xx


----------



## choc

Well done Laura, I'll be doing mine about half 6. I went to bloody harvester for lunch and am going out for dinner tomorrow night! Arhh!


----------



## choc

Day 2 done! I found it so much easier today than yesterday. Thank god! Im not doing it tomorrow its my rest day.


----------



## Laura--x

I was meant to go for a pub lunch today too but i resisted! I know the healthy eating wont last long though im not strong enough for that! Well done for day 2 :) im going to try and do it till friday then rest the weekend!


----------



## choc

I think I might do tomorrow actually, OH is playing football. I will have to see how hungry I am as we are going out for dinner!


----------



## Laura--x

Your dp is killing me :( lol!


----------



## choc

Whats dp?!


----------



## Laura--x

display picture, chocolate cake x


----------



## choc

Ah! Sorry i was being a bit thick!


----------



## CRWx

Well done on day 2 Gemma! :)

I'm having my last of unhealthy stuff & next week I shall eat healthy (see how long that lasts :lol:)

xxx


----------



## choc

Enjoy it char! Are you guys calorie counting? I use myfitnesspal. Then if i want a treat i work it into my calories for the day.


----------



## CRWx

I am :thumbup: 

I have to know every calorie that goes in my mouth- so I have to even if I can't be bothered otherwise I won't eat :dohh:

I've got the MFP app on my phone, so it's easy to record things as I eat :lol:

xxx


----------



## choc

Yes i use the app too, makes it really easy. How much is your calorie allowance?


----------



## CRWx

1,300- what about you??

God I feel full off a bloody cuppa this morning :haha:

xxx


----------



## Laura--x

Ive started using my fitness pal, never counted calories before and didnt realise how hard it was to stay in your range! Mines 1320.

Im in such a crap mood today :( Think its a mixture of PMT and being hungry lol. Oh well, day 3 must begin! Off to the park to hopefully take my mind off things!


----------



## choc

Ah Sorry you feel shit Laura. Fresh air will help.
I don't go with what mfp sets my cals at as it sets them to an unhealthy low. I set mine at 1642.


----------



## CRWx

:hugs: Laura, hope you're okay. 

Ahh, I set mine I didn't know MFP could do it for me :haha:

Hope you both had a good day xxx


----------



## choc

Im off out for dinner tonight. 
Laura do your calf muscles hurt? I feel completely fine but my calf muscles really hurt!


----------



## Laura--x

Hi girls!! Ive been out all day today! Had pub lunch :( but was so tempted to order a curry with my mate tonight but i resisted! Havnt managed to do the shred as ive only just got back :( so will do extra tomorrow.

Yeah they do! Im not hurting anymore but i can feel the muscles have been worked!


----------



## Laura--x

i didnt know you could set your own goal on MFP, mine done it automatically when i put my height and weight and how much i wanted to loose! lol! Thanks girls :) i feel better now, having man trouble blahh!! hope your both ok! x


----------



## choc

Glad the pub lunch cheered you up! We will both be on day 3 now!


----------



## CRWx

Oh no for man trouble! :hugs:

I'm going to Alton Towers today, big kid!!! xxx


----------



## Laura--x

Good luck with day 3!

Ahh i went to alton towers the other week! I LOVE it there :D have fun !!!


----------



## choc

Did you do day 3?


----------



## Laura--x

yep i done it!! doesnt seem to be getting any easier yet lol! Did you?


----------



## choc

All done! Its getting a little easier but i upped my weights today So that made it harder!


----------



## Laura--x

i havnt got no weights im just using beans lol :( really need to get some. Still kills my arms and legs when doing the lunges and arm raises!


----------



## choc

Yeah the lunges are hard, the side lunges with arm lifts kill my arms!


----------



## Laura--x

yeah those r the ones i meant! They're deffo the hardest, my arms really struggle through those lol.


----------



## choc

I had to stop half way through them today!


----------



## Laura--x

yeah i kinda slack in the middle of them to recover a bit lol!

Im so hungry tonight :( i havnt been eating past half 5 since monday, all this week when ive been in bed my tummy has been going crazy :( just had to have a bowl of cereal because i feel sick with hunger!!


----------



## choc

I don't have dinner til half 7! I get sick hungry before it though.


----------



## Laura--x

i eat with Maisie so its always around 5/5.30. i am so tempted to order chinese now!! Prawn crackers mmmm!! Must resist lol.


----------



## choc

Did you resist? We eat at 5 on weekends with Aidan and Im always starving well before bedtime! 
Day 4 today!


----------



## Laura--x

I resisted! Had a small bowl of cereal so saved a few calories lol! Just finshed day 4! Took maisie to mcdonalds for a treat after her school induction today and i resisted there too ( robbed a few of her chips though lol!) i really dont know how im lasting this long, 4 days is a long time to me, i cant usually go one day without a bag of crisps ( they're my weakness)

Today was sooo much easier, its getting a breeze now. Roll on day 10 then up to level 2 xx


----------



## CRWx

Well done girlies! You're doing great :hugs:

Roll on Monday!!! 

xxx


----------



## choc

Not long til Monday now char! 
I pushed myself s bit harder today and followed the advanced girl for some parts so i still struggled today. The press ups kill me and those very last ab crunches.


----------



## Laura--x

Thanks char :) You looking forward to monday?

Yeah ive been doing the advance since day 1, only because when i started the shred before i done the easier option so tried to do the harder from day 1, i slack sometimes though!

Those last ab crunches kill me everytime, that knot in my stomache is awful! Feels so good after theyre done though.

How you getting on with your eating?? x


----------



## choc

Not too bad, ate well today and yesterday. Stayed under my calories to try and make up for dinner out on Wednesday. How about you?


----------



## Laura--x

calorie counting is driving me insane :( i havnt had no junk since monday as in crisps sweets chocolate ect, meals have been normal but smaller portions, apart from lunch at the pub on wednesday. When you weighing? x


----------



## choc

I used to weigh every Friday but i think i might Do every second Friday. I upped my calories so that i could lose weight more healthily which means it will obviously come off slower. So the scales might not move for me every week any more.
When will you weigh?


----------



## Laura--x

Ill probaby weigh monday, but ive heard alot of people say that the scales dont always go down with the shred because of building muscle and it obviously weighing more than fat. I hope it does go down though lol!


----------



## choc

Yeah thats a good point. Im not bothered about the scale anyway, i just want this stomach to budge!! I look pregnant again. I am skinny round the bit under my boobs but as you go down i get wider and wider and look like a different person! Under the boobs is like a size 8 and belly is about 14!


----------



## xlouloux

Hi ladies, wondering if I can join? :D

I desperately need to lose this belly! Starting it today at some point, it's been a while since I've been to the gym or done any kind of exercise so I'm not looking forward to it.

Wish me luck. :D


----------



## CRWx

I'm really looking forward to it! I'm using it online though because I don't have the DVD :lol: shall be bopping about whilst holding the phone!

:wave: Lou!!

xxx


----------



## choc

Welcome Lou! Good luck today. I felt sick the first day but was so much better the second day.
Not long now char!


----------



## CRWx

I know! I'm excited :haha:

xxx


----------



## choc

That'll soon wear off.........!


----------



## Laura--x

Hi lou :)

I had kebab meat and chips today :( I feel so bad whenever i have junk food now! Not doing the shred today or tomorrow though, well maybe tomorrow but definately not today! Its my chill day today.

x


----------



## choc

I'll do day 5 on Monday. We went out for lunch with the inlaws and i ate loads. Im doing so crap with food at the moment. Going to a bbq tomorrow too, arhh!
So don't feel too bad Laura!


----------



## amandapanda1

Stalking this to see how you girls do! I'm still pregnant, but OH and me are going to go shopping once I've had the baby for some workout DVDs and it's nice to read about the different ones and see peoples progress! 

You girls are doing fab :D cant wait to hear how you did once the 30 days are up!


----------



## xlouloux

Well I am mad at myself, I didn't start today and ended up eating some choccy icecream! :( I did watch through it, I'm also planning to do abit of Zumba along with it when I'm used to it haha, I will start tomorrow. I haven't been all bad though, me and DF have started going for walks around the park (it's huge) and I did get into some nice jeans today!! I've been stuck in leggings for far to long I hate them!


----------



## choc

Lou are you calorie counting? If you are you can still have ice cream just work it into your cals for the day. Thats what i did after my blow out lunch yesterday.
Hi Amanda!


----------



## xlouloux

Not yet no, I guess I should start today, might aswell. I have a calorie counting app on my phone so that will help especially when I'm out and about.


----------



## choc

Yeah i use an app too. I enter my food in the evening for the next day so i know what i can eat. Otherwise if i enter it at the end of the day and I've gone over there is nothing i can do about it. Or if i don't leave enough cals for a decent dinner i get upset!


----------



## Laura--x

Hi amanda :)

What phones have you girls got? I have a blackberry,wonder if i can get an app on there hmm, i dont use apps lol! 
Might to the shred later if i can be bothered, having a major chilling day though and have the worlds worst headache :(


----------



## eve31

Ladies, I have just got this dvd and was hoping to start tomorrow but tell me, honestly, how hard is it? I had a c-section 8 weeks ago and feel fine although scar is slightly sore to touch... I was intending to lay off the sit ups for the time being but do you think I will be able to manage the rest of level 1?

You all seem to be doing well on it and have inspired me... I was 9 stone pre-pregnancy and am 11 stone 8 now so have a fair amount to lose... :(

Thanks!


----------



## Laura--x

eve31 said:


> Ladies, I have just got this dvd and was hoping to start tomorrow but tell me, honestly, how hard is it? I had a c-section 8 weeks ago and feel fine although scar is slightly sore to touch... I was intending to lay off the sit ups for the time being but do you think I will be able to manage the rest of level 1?
> 
> You all seem to be doing well on it and have inspired me... I was 9 stone pre-pregnancy and am 11 stone 8 now so have a fair amount to lose... :(
> 
> Thanks!

Ive not had a csection so i dont know how well 8 weeks on you would of healed hun, id definately speak to your doctor before just be to safe, it is pretty intense the first few days and it'd be awful if you ended up hurting yourself if its a couple weeks too early. Maybe just start with healthy eating and gentle excercise for now and maybe in a couple weeks time ( if dr says so ) start it?

xx


----------



## choc

I agree, I've not had a c section but my gut instinct is that it wouldn't be a good idea yet hun.

Hope your head aches better Laura. Did you shred? I over ate my calories again today. I am so shit right now.

I've got a Samsung. Its android. I use the myfitnesspal app.


----------



## Laura--x

yeah its gone now thanks hun :) i didnt shred today! Sat on the sofa watching films all day! I keep feeling SO guilty everytime i eat a big meal now,ive got hooked on the 'hungry' feeling all week, im starting to hate the feeling im getting when ive ate :/ think thats a bad sign xx


----------



## CRWx

I start tomorrow :dance:


----------



## Laura--x

oooo good luck for tomorrow hun!!! What time you planning on doing it?xx


----------



## CRWx

Errrrm! About 11 I think, I'll post before & after :D

I'm so excited!

xxx


----------



## choc

Good luck char! Hope you feel ok afterwards!

Laura i used to feel like that, like if i felt full up then i had failed. Thats why logging my meals and calories before i eat them helps, cos if i feel full i don't feel guilty as i know i am eating the right amount of calories. If that makes sense!?


----------



## Laura--x

Yeah give us updates! :)

Yeah thats a good idea i need to do that! Im being silly though i know ive been eating below my calorie intake all week,so shouldnt feel bad really x


----------



## choc

Definitely don't feel bad!
Day 5 tomorrow. Gonna push myself harder and follow more if the advanced and use 1kg weights.


----------



## choc

Definitely don't feel bad!
Day 5 tomorrow. Gonna push myself harder and follow more if the advanced and use 1kg weights.


----------



## CRWx

That's one thing I don't have- weights! :dohh:


----------



## Laura--x

I dont have weights either hun :( im just using beans!! Really need to get some x


----------



## choc

Day 5 done! Feel horrible now though, think i was too hungry and dehydrated as the water cooler was broken at work!
How did you get on char?


----------



## CRWx

Was alright! Sweated like a pig but :haha:

How was day 5?? xxx


----------



## Laura--x

Well done for doing it girls :)

I havnt even done it today :( massive fail. been babysitting my 5 week old cousion :cloud9: and didnt get back till late, had dinner now im completely knackered and havnt even got the energy to do it :(

Doing it twice tomorrow to make up for it!


----------



## amandapanda1

Have any of you weighed yourselves yet or noticed a difference?? x


----------



## Laura--x

I weighed myself today and im still the same :/ cant really notice a difference either! x


----------



## choc

Im not gonna weigh myself for a while as we will be building muscle so it won't show on the scales yet. I will measure my stomach in a week or so.
Well done char, i found today quite hard. Maybe cos of having two days off.


----------



## CRWx

Awww :hugs: hope it's better for you tomorrow!

Awwww 5 week old squishy baba :cloud9:

I'm so broody xxx


----------



## choc

How's it going today ladies?


----------



## CRWx

I didn't do it today because my phone wouldnt play it :wacko:

How's today been for you?? xxx


----------



## Laura--x

Ah no way char :(, today was not as easy again, its mad how much you body can diff within a day!! Ate pretty well again today too!


----------



## choc

I found it ok today. Can't believe it was day 6! Eating been Ok too. Wish my belly would start going down now!

Ah char, gutted.


----------



## Laura--x

me too i wake up every morning hoping my belly will go down just a little bit! nothing yet though :(

Do i class as on day 6 if i done it tiwce today? i hope so lol!


----------



## choc

Yeah i reckon so! Well done you, i could never be arsed to do it twice!


----------



## Laura--x

I lacked serious enthusiam the second time! i done it though! x


----------



## choc

Im having a rest day today. Lovely!


----------



## Laura--x

i didnt do it today either! was out again all day!! Hardly ate either though, food shopping day tomorrow oh no, so hard to not buy treats x


----------



## choc

Be strong! Don't go shopping when you're hungry! Dh does our shopping and he always buys treats. its so hard!


----------



## choc

Day 7 done!


----------



## Laura--x

I was good shopping!! Brought maisie some jammy dodgers ( her weekly treat lol ) and i stole 2 :( but didnt buy no munchies or treats so done pretty well :)

Day 7 done for me too!! When you moving up to level 2?


----------



## choc

Hey well done! I'll do level 2 on day 11 i think. Found it much easier again today. I did those last crunches for the full minute!


----------



## Laura--x

Im gonna try it on day 10! Do 10 days of each level. Yeah i can definately feel it is easier now!


----------



## choc

If i start level 2 on day 11 it will work out that I've done level 1 for 10 days. Then I'll do level 3 on day 21 til 30.


----------



## choc

I've lost 2lb!


----------



## Laura--x

wowww go you hun!! i still havnt weighed im going to tomorrow!My friend came down last night because we went out for her brithday and said i looked alot slimmer round my middle! i was like wehey!

Go you you must be chuffed :D xx


----------



## choc

yeah well happy! had Chinese takeaway and a beer to celebrate!

Thats a fab compliment to get!


----------



## CRWx

:wave:

Think I need the DVD because it's an absolute mare playing it on the Internet :(

Well done though girlies xxx


----------



## Laura--x

im sure its half price on amazon hun! I got mine off ebay for like £3.50/£4.00 so try there xx


----------



## choc

yeah i got mine from amazon for a fiver x


----------



## choc

i haven't been feeling well today so didn't do it. can't do it Wednesday or Thursday either and have eaten shit the last 3 out of 4 days. Im so gutted. if i put that 2lb back on i will be so upset.


----------



## choc

Day 9 done!


----------



## choc

Day 9 done!


----------



## Laura--x

well done hun :)

i havnt done it the past few days either! Been feeling off myself, have been eating well still though apart from today i went to nandos and the cinema to see magic mike :happydance:

back on it tomorrow!


----------



## choc

I've been feeling really under the weather and have been eating terribly too. I seem to be getting really hungry all the time.
I made myself do day 9 even though I didn't put much effort in! I really don't want to gain back my 2lb.


----------



## choc

Sorry double post again. Its my stupid phone!


----------



## Laura--x

:hugs: hope your feeling better soon. For some reason im not eating much at all, and i hate the feeling of actually feeling 'full' lately, a few weeks ago i could do nothing but eat and eat and eat and now im just the complete opposite and literally only eating because i have too :confused: dont know why ive changed so much.

Just done day 9 today, killed me for some reason xx


----------



## choc

Wish i could eat less. Done shit again today! 
Maybe you found the work out hard because your body hasn't had enough fuel?


----------



## Laura--x

I had a mcdonalds today :( still didnt finish a medium meal though, when usually i polish off a large!! Maybe yeah, im not snacking because i dont eat much fruit so im literally only eating 3 meals a day and they arnt very big so i must not be getting enough


----------



## choc

Yeah even though you feel ok your body might not be getting enough, especially for a workout. I would say never eat less than 1200 cals and even that is low.


----------



## tuesday

Hi, can I join? I will be starting monday :) I run already so looking forward to getting started ;)


----------



## choc

Yeah of course you can; welcome! I think i might do level 1 for a few more days even though Im due to start level 2; as I've had virtually a week off from not feeling well.


----------



## choc

Right i repeated day 9 today, I'll do day 10 tomorrow and start level 2 on Thursday!

How are the rest of you getting on?


----------



## Fraggles

CRWx said:


> :wave:
> 
> Think I need the DVD because it's an absolute mare playing it on the Internet :(
> 
> Well done though girlies xxx

it's 4.99 on play.com free delivery


----------



## Fraggles

Hi girls ive just done day one of the dhred and OMG im dying. I knew it would be tough but yeah found it quite hard. The cardio more so than the strength stuff.


----------



## firsttimer1

ive just ordered this from play.com.... cant wait for it to arrive! x


----------



## Laura--x

Sorry girls ive been slacking lately :( havnt done it for the past few days felt absolutely crap!! And today i havnt stopped eating!!

Really hoping i can get back into it tomorrow but i just have no energy for anything right now!


----------



## choc

Hi fraggles and firsttimer! 
It will get easier i promise!!

Laura Im glad you are getting your appetite back! I had a week off last week so don't worry.

I did day 10 today so its level 2 tomorrow! Scared.


----------



## Laura--x

Well done to you for day 10 tomorrow :) im hoping i can get the rest of level 1 done this week then start level 2 monday! We'll see! I cant see any changes yet can you?x


----------



## choc

No not yet. I'm wondering if cos I had a week off that it wont be so effective.


----------



## Laura--x

I done 20 minutes of my zumba today, really lost the will to do the shred :( going to try and alternate now and do one of each on each day, i have so much more fun doing zumba! Might try and do the shred tonight if i have the energy lol. 

hope your all okay!


----------



## choc

Hi girls, i am doing so shit at the moment. I really need to buck my ideas up!
I am back in the shred tomorrow


----------



## Laura--x

ive ate completely rubbish yesterday and today, went shopping and brought a big bag of crisps,some minstrels and maltesrrs (share bags) and its all gone :( lol im back tomorrow too!! x


----------



## choc

Glad its not just me!


----------



## NewMummyx

Did the 10 days at level 1, LO was bouncing along beside me thinking it was a game :haha:

Mesurements before I move on to level 2 (eep!)

waist: 25"

hips: 31"

left thigh: 18"

right leg: 18"


----------



## choc

Well done Thats fab! Im planning on starting level 2 tonight


----------



## firsttimer1

Just did day one of the shred.... its killer!!!!!!! GAH


----------



## choc

I really need to get back in it. I do actually want to do it its just there never seems to be a convenient time.
I really need to sort it out.
Well done those of you that are doing it!


----------



## choc

Right, i am back! I am back on it as of today. I am starting my shred again too from day 1. 
Anyone with me?!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ive got three more days of level 1 to do - as i missed some. I go on holiday on sep 8th so reallllyyyy steppign it up a gear now. Got another 15lb to lose!

Good luck choc - lets stick with it!!! :hugs:


----------



## choc

I am really gonna try this time!


----------



## choc

Just done day 1 again!


----------



## choc

Day 2 done. Again.


----------



## choc

Day 3 done!


----------



## choc

Day 4 done.


----------



## choc

Day 5 done! Yay!


----------



## megangrohl

I have the DVD. Once my diastasis recti closes I will be starting it. I've already started running, too. Have you noticed a difference? I just have toning and inches to lose. I don't really need to lose any weight.


----------



## choc

Day 6 done! 
I am the same, don't need to lose weight as such. Haven't noticed a difference yet apart from in my stamina when doing the workout!


----------



## LadyGecko

my dvd arrived this morning cant wait to start


----------



## megangrohl

choc said:


> Day 6 done!
> I am the same, don't need to lose weight as such. Haven't noticed a difference yet apart from in my stamina when doing the workout!

I havent started the DVD yet but I have been doing cardio exercise and I have noticed an increase in my stamina/endurance as well. I can't wait until the inches come off.


----------



## choc

Same here, its the belly i need to lose!


----------



## amandapanda1

come on Choc! You can do it! I've been stalking this for ages!!! x


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Just ordered my DVD! Do I need to buy handweights? If so what weight? X


----------



## mamas_melon

Just read through this thread and its like watching a movie that cuts out 5 minutes before the end haha... did you ladies get results??

I've ordered the DVD and i'll be starting it when it arrives, it'll be great if we could get this thread back up and running and support each other if anyone's up for it? :flower:


----------



## katy1310

mamas_melon said:


> Just read through this thread and its like watching a movie that cuts out 5 minutes before the end haha... did you ladies get results??
> 
> I've ordered the DVD and i'll be starting it when it arrives, it'll be great if we could get this thread back up and running and support each other if anyone's up for it? :flower:

I just tried it today for the first time, and AAAAAARGH I don't know if I can do this but I so want to! I only got about 2/3 of the way through before having to give up :( I did more than I expected to be able to do though. Fingers crossed it'll get easier as time goes on? I just want to collapse in a heap on the floor now :rofl:

x


----------



## mamas_melon

Haha I know it's tough isn't it! I started it on Sunday with the full intention of doing it every day for 30 days but I couldn't do it for 2 days after as I was aching like MAD!! I couldn't even walk up the stairs lol! So I did it again today (even though I was STILL aching a little bit) and its killed me again. I really want to keep this up but it's wrecking me! Are you eating healthy too? I'm doing slimming world but not actually attending the groups, just following the plan :thumbup:


----------

